# Rattling Noise



## Philb (Jun 18, 2016)

What area of the car is the noise coming from? Does it sound metallic or plastic? Do bumpy roads make it worse?


----------



## Halfswede (Aug 22, 2017)

It's coming from under the hood and it sounds metallic.


----------



## Halfswede (Aug 22, 2017)

Another thing is I'm not on the brakes.


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

Post this is gen 1 service issues


----------

